# [Solved] System wakes up from long sleep to crash?

## artworcs

After 8 or so hours my system wakes up and tries to do something(hibernate?), it fails and powers off. Short suspending works ok, also this started happening since the last upgrade.

I was searching for some configuration option for suspend timeout, but I can't find one. 

Does anyone out there have any clue where should i look?Last edited by artworcs on Thu Apr 12, 2012 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?  Does it power off due to running out of battery power?  Does it power off due to an orderly shutdown?  Does it panic?  What changed in the last upgrade?  How do you suspend?  Is the system resuming itself after the long time period or is it a user-initiated resume?

----------

## artworcs

emerge --info 

http://pastie.org/3750658

Does it power off due to running out of battery power?

No, its a desktop

Does it power off due to an orderly shutdown?

It wakes up from suspend

Does it panic?

Don't know, I didn't have my monitor on when it happened. 

What changed in the last upgrade?

http://pastie.org/3750651

How do you suspend?

From the gnome applet.

Is the system resuming itself after the long time period or is it a user-initiated resume?

Resuming itself. I'm not 100% sure when it wakes up, ~8 hours is an estimate for the last time I saw it do that.

----------

## Hu

Does it work correctly in newer kernels?  The 3.1 line is now out of support.

----------

## artworcs

I have been using 3.1 since release. I will try with something newer, but it was working with 3.1 for a long time.

EDIT: upgraded to 3.3, lets see if i wake up to a sleeping system or not.

EDIT2: seems to work with kernel 3.3.

----------

